# [EBUILD] mise à jour des man-pages !

## Possum

Chers amis,

Fouya, ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici, mais me revoilà !

Bon, j'ai pondu y'a quelques jours un bel et bon ebuild pour les dernières versions des man-pages-fr. C'est le bug #419907.

Si y'a parmi vous des furieux qui pouvaient le tester sur leur jolies machines, ça me ferait le plus grand plaisir et me faire des remontées violentes ou pas d'ailleurs  :Wink: 

Et je suis bien évidemment motivé pour maintenir cet ebuild si besoin  :Smile: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## nox23

donne la dernière version de ton ebuild  :Wink:  je testerais

je vois que tu as fais des modifs depuis sans le réattacher au bug

----------

## El_Goretto

Intéressant, surtout qu'historiquement on a eu paquet d'ennuis avec les encodages de ces manpages.

----------

## Possum

 *nox23 wrote:*   

> donne la dernière version de ton ebuild  je testerais
> 
> je vois que tu as fais des modifs depuis sans le réattacher au bug

 

La version attachée au bug est la dernière qui ne nécessite pas l'installation de man-db en remplacement de man. Donc celle utilisable actuellement  :Smile: 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Intéressant, surtout qu'historiquement on a eu paquet d'ennuis avec les encodages de ces manpages.

 

Là, c'est pris en charge avec un gros iconv de la mort. C'est pas joli joli, mais ça permet d'avoir des accents propres.

C'est pour ça que si man-db venait à remplacer man, ça serait le pied !

----------

## ghoti

Salut Possum,

Par hasard, as-tu eu l'occasion de comparer ta version avec celle de mrpouet ?

----------

## Possum

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Salut Possum,
> 
> Par hasard, as-tu eu l'occasion de comparer ta version avec celle de mrpouet ?

 

J'y ai jeté un œil et m'en suis inspiré pour le passage d'iconv. Mais globalement, vu que pas d'update dans son overlay depuis un moment sur cet ebuild en particulier, je suis reparti d'une base neuve.

Et étant en plus en contact direct (genre on picole demain soir ensemble pour donner une idée) avec un des responsables de perkamon qui s'occupe de la traduction des pages man, autant en profiter.

De plus, la version de Mr Pouet est une 3.23, celle que je propose est la 3.40, la dernière en date. Cependant, je n'avais pas vu le thread ici correspondant. J'avais uniquement fait une recherche dans le bugzilla et dans les overlay.

Je viens donc de découvrir l'absence des pages citée par TGL. Va falloir que j'en cause côté perkamon.

----------

## ghoti

 *Possum wrote:*   

> Je viens donc de découvrir l'absence des pages citée par TGL. Va falloir que j'en cause côté perkamon.

 

J'avoue que c'était un peu le sens caché de ma question !    :Wink: 

----------

